# Millipede Molting Questions



## CecilPede (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,

My Giant African Millipede began to molt a few days ago. It seems really unusual and after years of keeping millipedes, the first time I have seen one molt.

I am awfully worried about what is going on. He is currently on the surface of the moss, in a reptile hiding place. There is currently white goo-like stuff coming out of his posterior end, and he is laying in a strange shape with some of his legs up. There is a shell nearby, it was once like a "ghost millipede", but now it is in a million pieces.

Can anyone tell me what to expect for the rest of the process, and some tips to make sure it is successful?

Anthony


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 20, 2009)

They usually molt in a spiral. Don't touch it at all for a few days or you'll make dents in the exoskeleton.


----------



## CecilPede (Jul 20, 2009)

OK. The only thing is, he is not currently in a spiral. He was yesterday, but now he is eating his old exoskeleton, which I think is to help him restore his chitin.


----------



## CecilPede (Jul 30, 2009)

Guys? I'm really concerned about him. He has not come out in days, and I'm not sure about him molting. Attached is a picture of his current state. *Can anyone please tell me what is going on?*
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9824/cecilmolting001z.jpg


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2009)

He just looks like he's resting to me.


----------



## CecilPede (Jul 30, 2009)

He's still a pale color though. Is that normal? What should I do?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 30, 2009)

He's probably exhausted- imagine tensing up your entire body & trying to remove your skin with your hands tied behind your back...and then eating a good portion of the skin.  I get sleepy after a meal, too.  Give it a few days & no touchy...


----------



## CecilPede (Jul 31, 2009)

He seems to be doing a little better. Most of his shell is gone now. I set a piece of Romaine Lettuce by his hiding place where he is, and when I woke up this morning, I found that the lettuce had been pulled into the hiding place and he was eating it.


----------

